# A BIG MEOWWWW FROM FELIX! :)



## Felix-Design (Nov 8, 2004)

*Hey there everyone , a big meooooow from felix, nice meeting you all *


Mike-


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice to meet you, too! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Mike & Felix!


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

and heres a big MEOW from angel and ashley to welcome u to the forum  :wink: lol


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome Felix - your website is mega! I've had my daily fix of outrageous sparkly collars... 8) 

Ems


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love your website :!:


----------



## Felix-Design (Nov 8, 2004)

Many thanks my friends!  and thanks for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome Felix! Your website amazing


----------



## Felix-Design (Nov 8, 2004)

many thanks Alexandra


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome Mike


----------



## Felix-Design (Nov 8, 2004)

:wink:


----------

